# Salomon F22 Vs. Rome Folsom opinoins



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of Rome Folsom boots for 140 and then Steep and Cheap listed Salomon F22's for 130...I'm torn with the decision of sticking with the Romes for a while, sending them back and getting the F22's, or buying them both...any input as to the quality, performance, and fit of either boot would helpful.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Edubz said:


> I just ordered a pair of Rome Folsom boots for 140 and then Steep and Cheap listed Salomon F22's for 130...I'm torn with the decision of sticking with the Romes for a while, sending them back and getting the F22's, or buying them both...any input as to the quality, performance, and fit of either boot would helpful.


I tried on the F22s and they convinced me to get the F24s (only because they (F24s) were on sale at REI. 130 is great for the F22s. They are a good boot with a little flex. I like how the Fusion series of boots have the liner as part of the boot construction. Its not removable, but makes the boot a bit smaller and for my big feet, less boot is great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I got F22's this season and they rock. I had 32's last year, they startd falling apart and packed out so much that my arches started cramping from the extra room.

14 days on the F22's and no cramping, nothing falling apart, fit snug, plus the boot dryer's that come with the Fusions are a nice touch.


----------

